# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiovaunuhavaintoja - huhtikuu 2009

## Jusa

Olipa hienoa nähdä tänään aprillipäivänä Munkkiniemessä puolenpäivän aikaan kaunotar 161.
Tosin oli koulutusajossa. Olikohan jokin vaihde jumittunut kun oli Koskelasta tänne eksynyt. ;-)

----------


## Albert

1.4: Mainosvaunu parhaasta päästä HKL 164 myös koulutusajossa. Nähty Kaisaniemenkadulla.
Ratatyö käynnissä Mikonkadun ja Kaisaniemenkadun risteyksessä. Näyttäisi, että Mikonkadulta Kaisaniemenkadulle -suunnassa vaihdetaan risteys ja myötävaihde jälkimmäisellä kadulla.

----------


## risukasa

1.4.2009

Kolmoselle on tänään laskettu yksi ykkössarjan vaunu. #47 kiersi "vanhan turistin puolta" eli 30-sarjan vuoronumerolla.

----------


## SD202

Eiliseltä tämäkin havainto:
Liikkuva konetiskiainemainos eli HKL 164 / 7A

----------


## risukasa

2.4.2009

#161 / 7B

----------


## risukasa

Nytköhän löytyivät ne kolmoselta lähteneet NrI:t: Kutoskasilla nyt aamuruuhkassa vaunut 38, 40, 60, 67, 68.

----------


## Albert

1.4. havainto: pysäkillä _Sturenkatu_ Aleksis Kiven kadulla oli "pysäkkiseinästöt". 
2.4. aamupäivällä keskustan suunnan seinästöön oli jo laitettu katto takaisin.

2.4.: K-Snacks ja liuta niveliä koulutusajossa. Puolen päivän pintaan kokoontuivat Töölöön.
Samoihin aikoihin HKL 80 linjalla 6/8 ja 85 (aina vaan) koeajolla.

----------


## SD202

> 2.4.2009
> 
> #161 / 7B


Ja iltaruuhkassa HKL 154 samalla linjalla.

----------


## risukasa

> Nytköhän löytyivät ne kolmoselta lähteneet NrI:t: Kutoskasilla nyt aamuruuhkassa vaunut 38, 40, 60, 67, 68.


Iltaruuhkassa näkyi vielä 33:kin, eli 2.4.2009 kaikkiaan kuusi ykkössarjalaista kutoskasilla! Ja olipa muuten aikataulujen noudattaminen aika niin ja näin, osa kuskeista uskoi liikaa LIVAan ja sitten mentiin vääriin väleihin. Kutoskasin vaunuja näkyi Paavalinkirkon pohjoispuolella usein kolmen jonoina.

----------


## iiko

> Samoihin aikoihin HKL 80 linjalla 6/8 ja 85 (aina vaan) koeajolla.


85 oli kyllä ainakin viime tiistaiaamuna (31.3) ihan 6/8-linjalla.

----------


## risukasa

Myös tänään 3.4.2009 olivat sekä 80 että 85 kutoskasilla ajossa. #85 oli vuorossa 155 joka on aamuruuhkavuoro, jäi näkemättä onko lähtenyt iltaruuhkaan johonkin toiseen vuoroon.

----------


## Albert

> 85 oli kyllä ainakin viime tiistaiaamuna (31.3) ihan 6/8-linjalla.


3.4.: HKL 85 "makasi" päivällä Koskelan ratapihalla (kuten 161:kin), eikä vaikuttanut olevansa lähdössä mihinkään.
162 oli alkuiltapäivästä "näytillä" Vallilassa.
HKL 76 oli koeajolla!! Ainakin Manne 154 lähti iltaruuhkaan, ykköselle.

----------


## Albert

*CAA-534 H 55 omistaja HKL-RL* Koskelassa 3.4.2009. Kuvan ovista ajettiin sisälle.
Auto on ex H055 ja Mercedes-Benz 711D-KA-KASTEN vuodelta 1990.
Fireimages.net lukee tämän käytöstä poistetuksi (siis hälytysajoneuvona). Mutta sinivilkut ovat edelleen tallella!
Eli mikäs tämä on?
Raitiovaunuhavaintoja?? No onhan auto HKL-RL:n omistuksessa.

----------


## GT8N

3.4.
Aamuruuhkassa 164 /7A ja 152 /1A

----------


## Kaid

3. 4. iltapäivällä

152 (Kellog's) linjalla 7A
150 tilausajossa, havainto Kauppatorilta
339 tilausajossa, havainto Kampista

(Myös H055 havaittu 16:00 aikoihin kääntymässä Kaivokadulta Mikonkadulle).

----------


## Albert

> a
> Myös H055 havaittu 16:00 aikoihin kääntymässä Kaivokadulta Mikonkadulle.


Se varmasti olikin juuri tuo Mersu Unimog H055.
Minua kun hämmästyttää edelleen sen edeltäjän olemassa olo sinivilkuin, siis Mersu myös mutta H 55. Ehkä joku rv-kuljettaja tietää sen statuksesta jotakin?

----------


## Camo Lissabone

3.4. iltaruuhka

1A/154 ja 7A/152, muita Manneja ei linjaliikenteessä näkynyt.  :Sad:

----------


## Albert

3.4.: Vallilassa nostettuna tuore vaunu 42, Saksasta tullut (milloin?)
Mitkäs kaikki siellä jo ovat olleet? Tehkääpä lista!
Jokohan niillä on oma sarjamerkintä (NR IS :Wink: )?

----------


## risukasa

> Se varmasti olikin juuri tuo Mersu Unimog H055.
> Minua kun hämmästyttää edelleen sen edeltäjän olemassa olo sinivilkuin, siis Mersu myös mutta H 55. Ehkä joku rv-kuljettaja tietää sen statuksesta jotakin?


Vanhaa autoa oltiin kovaa vauhtia poistamassa kun saatiin Unimog, mutta kun uuden mersun ongelmat huomattiin, päätettiin vanha jättää varalle toistaiseksi. Vanha auto on myös oikeasti tunnukseltaan H 055, 0-tarra vaan on jostain syystä revitty pois.

----------


## Safka

Lauantaina 4.4. iltapäivällä HKL 80 kiemurteli kilvet pimeinä mutta väkeä täynnä Ensi linjan suunnasta kohti Hakaniemeä.

----------


## risukasa

5.4.2009

Sekä #80 että #85 kolmosella 30-puolella.

----------


## risukasa

Lisää 5.4.2009 havaintoja: #85 oli kuulemma kolmosen yövuorossa. #151 mainostaa nyt Frezzaa.

----------


## rvk1249

> #151 mainostaa nyt Frezzaa.


Kuva vaunusta Koskelan halleilta.

----------


## Albert

Töölö: Ratikkamuseon  :Crying or Very sad:  takapihalle johtavalta raiteelta on poistettu ajojohto (aivan lähiaikoinako??)

----------


## MrArakawa

> Töölö: Ratikkamuseon  takapihalle johtavalta raiteelta on poistettu ajojohto (aivan lähiaikoinako??)


Liittyisiköhän tämä Töölön hallin alkavaan remonttiin? Takapihan kauttahan tuotiin viime viikolla muun muassa kookkaita kontteja, ja muutakin työmaa-ajoa lienee luvassa, joten ajojohto saattaisi olla tiellä.

----------


## Albert

8.4.: BS 1 liikkeellä liehuvin lipuin noin klo 10 - 12.

----------


## Kaid

8. 4.

154 7B:llä ainakin 16.00 tienoilla.

----------


## NS

8.4. klo 16.40: Kaivokadun liikennevalot eivät antaneet nuolta Mannerheimintielle vasemmalle kääntyville vaunuille. Ainakin kaksi Hietalahteen matkalla ollutta linjan 6 vaunua ajoi Manskun yli Simonkatua ylös Kamppiin ja siten "täysin metsään". Mitenköhän ne sieltä palasivat omalle reitilleen? Linjojen 3B, 6 ja 9 vaunuja ohjeistettiin ajamaan Hakaniemestä Krunikan ja Aleksin kautta Manskulle, mutta en tiedä ehtikö kyseistä reittiä käyttää monikaan vaunu, sillä kymmenisen minuuttia myöhemmin ongelma näytti olleen ohitse.

----------


## Safka

> 8.4. klo 16.40: Kaivokadun liikennevalot eivät antaneet nuolta Mannerheimintielle vasemmalle kääntyville vaunuille.


Valossa kai ei ollut vikaa vaan vaihteessa sen sijaan oli: se oli ilmeisesti täynnä moskaa eikä kääntynyt vasemmalle. Poikkeusreitistöä kesti reilu puoli tuntia.

----------


## late-

> Valossa kai ei ollut vikaa vaan vaihteessa sen sijaan oli: se oli ilmeisesti täynnä moskaa eikä kääntynyt vasemmalle. Poikkeusreitistöä kesti reilu puoli tuntia.


Tämäkään selitys ei ole ihan täydellinen. Olin juuri Rautatiasemalta lähteneessä linjan 6 vaunussa, kun tilanne alkoi. Mannerheimintien risteyksessä oli nivelvaunu joko linjalla 6 tai 9. Valo tosiaan vaihtui, mutta vaunu ei lähtenyt. Sen jälkeen liikenteenohjaus kuulutti vaihteen toimimattomuudesta ja ilmoitti poikkeusreitit. Imuauto oli kuulemma tulossa Munkkiniemestä.

Kun sitten kävelin alas Simonkadun pysäkiltä, vaunuja kääntyi taas iloisesti Mannerheimintielle etelään. Täysin jumissa vaihde ei siis voinut olla.

----------


## Lamuski

09.04.09

Vaunu 153 havaittu Koskelassa uusissa mainoksissa. Vaunu on väriltään tumman vihreä ja mainostaa pilsneriä.

----------


## SD202

Laitetaas vaihteeksi havainto tähän ketjuun...

Helsinki, pääsiäismaanantai 13.04.09:
HKL 162 koulutusajossa mm. Mikonkadulla.

----------


## ratikkakuski

Vaihteeksi raitiovaunuhavaintoja:

Vaunu 101 vallilan hallipihalla noin klo 10.30.
Menossa "katkaisuhoitoon" ?

----------


## 339-DF

Vaunu 157 (ASEA 1930) on ollut ke 8.4.09 kuntokartoituksessa Koskelassa. Vaunun moottorit todettiin hyväkuntoisiksi, eikä mitään muutakaan yllättävää löytynyt. Takapyörien jarruklossit kaipaavat uusimista ja takaoven avausmekanismi huoltoa. Paineilmalaitteisto toimii moitteettomasti.

Nyt on siis saatu varmistettua vaunun kelpoisuus avovaunun 233 vetovaunuksi. Muutostyöt, jotka mahdollistavat perävaunun vetämisen, alkavat mahdollisimman pian ja valmistunevat toukokuun loppuun mennessä. Työt eivät juurikaan näy ulospäin, vaan ovat lähinnä sähkötöitä ja jarrujärjestelmien teknistä yhteensovittamista.

----------


## Albert

14.4. iltaruuhkassa HKL 152 ja 164 linjalla 1A.

----------


## Albert

> Vaunu 157 (ASEA 1930) on ollut ke 8.4.09 kuntokartoituksessa Koskelassa.


Tämä *ei ole* tärkeää. Pääasia on, että museoraitiovaunuliikenne Hesassa alkaa.
Mutta pitäisikö mainita kuitenkin, että:
157 ASEA 1930 / alusta Suomen Autoteollisuus alkaen 1975?
Mikähän siinä on ajokytkin? En jaksa muistaa.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> 14.4. iltaruuhkassa HKL 152 ja 164 linjalla 1A.


Lisäksi linjalla 7A vaunu 162.
Matkustin 164:llä tovin jos toisenkin ja huomiotani herättivät tökkivät jarrutukset, vaikka kuljettaja yritti olla varovainen. Servon toiminnassa lienee hierottavaa. Myös ainakin kolme kertaa maksimaali laukesi juuri ylämäkeen kiihdytettäessä, eli lienee liian pienelle maksimivirralle säädetty sujuvaa ajoa ajatellen.

----------


## Albert

15.4.:
HKL 85 liikkeellä (linjalla 6/8) !
Olipa Aku Ankkakin (HKL 109) eksynyt linjalle 6/8. Yleensähän ankat ovat Mannerheimintie linjoilla.

----------


## Albert

Poikkeusliikennetiedotuksia 15.4.:
15.04.2009 14.58 - Raitiolinja 8 Salmisaaren suuntaan, poikkeusreitti. Apollonkatu -Yrjönkatu -Apollonkatu. 
Syy: onnettomuus. Paikka: Caloniuksenkatu. Arvioitu kesto: 14:55 - 15:30.

15.04.2009 14.22 - Raitiolinja 10 Kirurgin suuntaan, poikkeusreitti. Kääntyy Erottajalla. Kirurgi jää ajamatta. 
Syy: väärin pysäköity auto. Paikka: Tarkk'ampujankatu. Arvioitu kesto: 14:19 - 14:39.

Sinähän on ollut Kolmikulman silmukalle enemmänkin käyttöä. Ja Arkadiankadun alkupäässäkin lienee ollut raitioliikennettä?

----------


## 339-DF

Onpa ristiriitaista tuo, kun 8 kääntyy "Yrjönkadulla", 10 "Erottajalla" ja 9 "Kolmikulmassa". Ja samasta raiteesta on kuitenkin kyse. Tulee melkein mieleen bussi 14, joka kulkee "Eiraan", "Merikadulle" ja "Kaivopuistoon" ihan riippuen siitä katsooko matkustaja aikataulua, bussin linjakilpeä, pysäkkikilpeä vai mitä.

Ei tämä saisi näin sekavaa olla, kyllä johdonmukaisuuden vuoksi yhdellä paikalla pitää olla yksi nimi jota sitten jokainen hookooälläläinen osaa käyttää virallisessa viestinnässä. Se on eri asia, mitä lempinimiä sitten firman sisällä käytetään...

----------


## Jusa

> Poikkeusliikennetiedotuksia 15.4.:
> 15.04.2009 14.58 - Raitiolinja 8 Salmisaaren suuntaan, poikkeusreitti. Apollonkatu -Yrjönkatu -Apollonkatu. 
> Syy: onnettomuus. Paikka: Caloniuksenkatu. Arvioitu kesto: 14:55 - 15:30.


Vanhempi H_55 raivausauto Mersu oli matkalla paikalle.

----------


## Kaid

> 15.4.:
> HKL 85 liikkeellä (linjalla 6/8) !


Lajitoveri HKL 80 oli 3B/T:llä (vanhan B:n puolella). 80 ja 85 osuivat lähes peräkkäin Kaivokadulle 15:40 aikaan.

Lisäksi HKL 162 (Elisa) havaittu Lasipalatsin pysäkillä noin 16:40, ilmeisesti linjalla 7A (en päässyt linjakilpeä näkemään, mutta tuskin tuo oli 4:lle tai 10:lle eksynyt...).

----------


## 339-DF

> Lisäksi HKL 162 (Elisa) havaittu Lasipalatsin pysäkillä noin 16:40, ilmeisesti linjalla 7A (en päässyt linjakilpeä näkemään, mutta tuskin tuo oli 4:lle tai 10:lle eksynyt...).


Kyllä se oli 7A:lla, näin vaunun Pasilassa.

----------


## Albert

> Lisäksi HKL 162 (Elisa) havaittu Lasipalatsin pysäkillä noin 16:40, ilmeisesti linjalla 7A (en päässyt linjakilpeä näkemään, mutta tuskin tuo oli 4:lle tai 10:lle eksynyt...).


Päivällä oli myös koulutusajossa.

----------


## Albert

> 3.4.: Vallilassa nostettuna tuore vaunu 42, Saksasta tullut 
> Mitkäs kaikki siellä jo ovat olleet? Tehkääpä lista!


15.4.: Vallila (ikkunan takaa). Jotenkin näytti siltä, että HKL 54 olisi Saksaan lähdössä.
Saksassa olevia / olleita: 32, 42, 44, 52, 58, 69, 70.
Menikö oikein?

----------


## rvk1249

> 09.04.09
> 
> Vaunu 153 havaittu Koskelassa uusissa mainoksissa. Vaunu on väriltään tumman vihreä ja mainostaa pilsneriä.


Kuva vaunusta 15.4.2009.

----------


## 339-DF

Ei hassumman näköinen!

----------


## ess

> Kuva vaunusta 15.4.2009.


Kerrankin onnistunut teippaus!

----------


## ess

Bussilinja 20:n reittimuutoksen myötä huomattua: Myös henkilöautoilijat ovat löytäneet nyt Hietalahdenkadun ajoyhteyden. Tämä ilmeisesti "normaalin" liikennevalon takia, vaikka liikennemerkkien mukaan vain busseilla saa tuosta ajaa. Miksiköhän tässä kohtaa ei voi olla "ratikkavaloa" samaan tapaan kuin Kaivokadulla, Itämerenkadulla ja Aleksis Kiven kadulla?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kuva vaunusta 15.4.2009.


Yksi pienen pieni miinuspuoli: Moni turisti on kuullut, että Helsingissä kulkee myös baariksi muutettu ratikka...

Muuten täytyy sanoa, että tämä on onnistuneimpia mainosteippauksia, mitä olen koskaan nähnyt. Eikä mainostettava tuotekaan pöllömpää ole.

----------


## Albert

16.4.: Töölössä poistetaan halliin johtavilta raiteilta ajolankoja erottimesta sisäänpäin. Kolmelta viimeiseltä on (jo) poistettu. Liittynee tulevaan remonttiin.

Vallilassa havaittu juuri saapuneena hienokuntoinen, upeasti maalattu neliakselinen raitiovaunu.  :Wink: 

Kyllä HKL 54 on seuraava Saksaan lähtijä.

----------


## Jusa

> Vallilassa havaittu juuri saapuneena hienokuntoinen, upeasti maalattu neliakselinen raitiovaunu. .


Mistä tälle jälkivaunulle vetojuhta, onko 339 ainoana?

----------


## Albert

> Mistä tälle jälkivaunulle vetojuhta, onko 339 ainoana?


Vai pitikö sen juhdan olla 9 tai 12. En enää muistakaan. Olihan se 3,5 vuotta vierailla mailla. Meinasi jo vallan unohtua koko vaunu.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vai pitikö sen juhdan olla 9 tai 12.


HKL 9:hän sai täydellisen _Compact_in tätä tehtävää varten. Käsittääkseni 399:ääkin on sittemmin suunniteltu yhdeksi vetäjäksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

17.4.2009

Nyt tuli vastaan sitten kauan odotettu hauskuus eli kilpien mukaan 3B paineli Urho Kekkosen kadulla kohti Kaivokatua. Siinäpä sitten Rautatieaseman pysäkillä hetkeä myöhemmin matkustajat lienevät arponeet, minne ollaan menossa...  :Smile:

----------


## Albert

17.4.: Jopa molemmat liikkuvat MLNRV:t HKL 80 ja 85 päivällä yhtä aikaa linjalla 6/8 !

----------


## HKL 85

19.4
rautatientorin pysäkki
jopa 9 variota samaan aikaan.
länteen: 2x3B,3T,6,9
itään:3B,3T,6,9

----------


## hylje

Tänään vähän ennen klo 14 jokin Nr-vaunu kyyditettävänä pohjoiseen Viikin kohdalla nelostiellä

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tänään vähän ennen klo 14 jokin Nr-vaunu kyyditettävänä pohjoiseen Viikin kohdalla nelostiellä


Se oli nro 54 matkalla peruskorjaukseen Saksaan. Lähti tänään Vallilasta.

Perävaunu 505 on saanut telit alleen. Ei hopeiset, vaan ihan kunnon harmaat (SRS:n uutisissa oli virhetieto). Vaunu käväisi myös Hämeentiellä vaunuun 12 kytkettynä vaihtoliikenteenä. Tosin vaunussa 12 ei ole kytkimen sähkökytkentöjä. Mutta eipä niistä olisi apua ollutkaan, 505:n ovet olivat 12:n kulkusuuntaan vasemmalla.

505:ssä on vielä pientä viimeistelyä, mutta komealtahan se näyttää!

Antero

----------


## Albert

> 15.4.: 
> Saksassa olevia / olleita, meneviä Nr ykkösiä


HKL 32, 42, 44, 52, 58, 69, 70, 
20.4.: HKL 54

----------


## Hape

HKL#164 (Sun-pesuainemainos) oli tänää aamuruuhanssa 7A'lla

----------


## Albert

21.4.: Upea "uusi" Nr1 (S) HKL 69 koeajolla päivällä KH - VH välillä.
Vallilaan on tuotu HKL 9 samalle raiteelle jossa HKL 505 on. Tämähän on se ainoa mahdollinen pari.

----------


## 339-DF

> 21.4.: Upea "uusi" Nr1 (S) HKL 69 koeajolla päivällä KH - VH välillä.


Näyttää sentään vanhalta kunnon itseltään, onneksi. Mitä nyt keulan järjestysnumerot ovat tosi lähellä toisiaan. Kyllä tuolla kelpaa ajella vielä pitkälle 2020-luvulle. SRS-uutisissa on näemmä kuvakin.




> Vallilaan on tuotu HKL 9 samalle raiteelle jossa HKL 505 on. Tämähän on se ainoa mahdollinen pari.


Jospa nyt tulisi vauhtia myös 9:n kuntoonsaattamiseksi? Sehän ei vielä ole täysin ajokuntoinen vaikka liikkuukin omin konein.

----------


## GT8N

21.4.
aamuruuhkassa 162 /1A

iltaruuhkassa:
80 /6(&8)
153 /1A
162 /7A
164 /1A

tilausajossa 150 ja 175

----------


## Albert

23.4. (ei vain tänään): Kuljettajakurssi menossa ja heti klo 11 jälkeen on mukava seurata Töölössä, kun "Heltechin vaunut" saapuvat eri puolilta kaupunkia halliin. Hetken aikaa on melkoinen vipinä.

Vaan manneja ei ole näkynyt, vai onko?

----------


## SD202

> Vaan manneja ei ole näkynyt, vai onko?


Kyllähän Saksasta tuotuja käytettyjä vaunuja näkyi tänään linjalla 1A iltaruuhkassa. Ainakin vaunut 154, 162 ja 164 tuli nähtyä.

----------


## Albert

> Kyllähän Saksasta tuotuja käytettyjä vaunuja näkyi tänään linjalla 1A iltaruuhkassa. Ainakin vaunut 154, 162 ja 164 tuli nähtyä.


Hyvä, hyvä. Koskelasta kai ne lähtevät edelleen, ettei Töölöstä? Olen vain jokusena päivänä ollut Koskelassa "päivystämässä", enkä nähnyt ainuttakaan  :Icon Frown: .

----------


## Safka

"8 Salmisaari Sundholm"'ksi kilvitetty kolmiosainen 76 hinaili perjantaina aamutuimaan kolmiosaista 86:a Vallilan pihalla.

----------


## hylje

Mahtaakohan se olla pisin Helsingin raitiovaunuverkossa seikkaillut yhdistelmä tähän mennessä..

----------


## 339-DF

> Mahtaakohan se olla pisin Helsingin raitiovaunuverkossa seikkaillut yhdistelmä tähän mennessä..


Muistelisin nähneeni jossain (raitio.org:ssa?) kuvan ainakin kolmesta ellei neljästä NrI-vaunusta kootusta junasta siirtoajolla Lasipalatsin tienoilla 1980-luvulla. Aikamoinen juna ja vieläpä katuverkolla!

----------


## Albert

> Mahtaakohan se olla pisin Helsingin raitiovaunuverkossa seikkaillut yhdistelmä tähän mennessä..


MLNRV+MLNRV taitaa jäädä himpun verran 4-aks. MV+PV+MV+PV -yhdistelmästä.
Kysymyksessä siis hajonneen vuoron työntö halliin perässä tulleella vuorolla.




> Muistelisin nähneeni jossain (raitio.org:ssa?) kuvan ainakin kolmesta ellei neljästä NrI-vaunusta kootusta junasta siirtoajolla Lasipalatsin tienoilla 1980-luvulla. Aikamoinen juna ja vieläpä katuverkolla!


Ei taida olla raitio.orgista. Olisipa ollut hauska nähdä moinen yhdistelmä.

24.4.: Vaunu 9 siirrettiin Vallilassa "leveäovisesta pilttuusta" maalaamoon. Olisikohan jokin vaunu tulossa kotiin.

----------


## JE

Neljän Nr-vaunun juna kuullostaa jo melkoiselta. Oman käsitykseni - jonka olen saanut menneiden vuosien Raitioita lukemalla - on että pisin letka olisi ollut aikoinaan yhden Nr-vaunun hinatessa kahta muuta siirtoajona hallista toiseen. Mutta tästäkään tapauksesta ei minulla ole tämän kummempaa tietoa, enkä myöskään muista, miten vanhasta Raition numerosta oli kyse.

----------


## Albert

25.4.: Kuljetusliike Rissanen toi vaunun HKL 70 Saksasta. Vallilassa aamupäivällä.

----------


## Matkalainen

25.4. noin kello 16.58:
Kisahallin kohdalla tuli etelään päin Vario kilvitettynä linjalle "-1 Töölön halli".

----------


## GT8N

24.4.
69 koeajolla Käpylässä

----------


## aki

> 25.4. noin kello 16.58:
> Kisahallin kohdalla tuli etelään päin Vario kilvitettynä linjalle "-1 Töölön halli".


Itse havaitsin jokin aika sitten samalla tavalla kilvitetyn varion manskulla, mikä tarkoitus on tuolla "-1" tunnuksella normaalin töölön halli-tekstin edessä. Tänään 26.4 tuli helsinginkadulla oopperan kohdalla vastaan HKL 11, vaunun kaikkiin linjakilpiin oli laitettu tunnus 11, jokin tilausajo kai?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tänään 26.4 tuli helsinginkadulla oopperan kohdalla vastaan HKL 11, vaunun kaikkiin linjakilpiin oli laitettu tunnus 11, jokin tilausajo kai?


Kyseessä oli Suomen Raitiotieseura ry:n kevätajelu eli todellakin tilausajo. Toinen vaunumme oli Ratti-Karia HKL 320.

----------


## GT8N

Tänään (26.4.) Koskelan hallissa 150-154 ja 161-165. Eli vain vielä Saksassa oleva 166 puuttuu, muut näyttävät olevan käytettävissä. Tästä seuraakin jatkokysymys, että aiotaanko vaunuja vain makuuttaa Koskelassa, kun kesällä on tarkoitus käyttää manneja vain 7A:lla (ilmesesti vain 1 vuoro)? 

Onko vain HKL:n uppiniskaisuutta pitää 160-sarja Koskelassa, vaikka Töölön linjolla niistä olisi *oikeasti* hyötyä, varsinkin kun p.a. kaupungin pitää taas kesäksi karsia vuorotarjontaa, vaikka matkustajat eivät "häviä" mihinkään?

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Tänään (26.4.) Koskelan hallissa 150-154 ja 161-165. Eli vain vielä Saksassa oleva 166 puuttuu, muut näyttävät olevan käytettävissä. Tästä seuraakin jatkokysymys, että aiotaanko vaunuja vain makuuttaa Koskelassa, kun kesällä on tarkoitus käyttää manneja vain 7A:lla (ilmesesti vain 1 vuoro)?


Ehkäpä niitä näkyy 1A:lla kuten nyttenkin. Soisin niitä käytettävän juuri kesällä runsaasti; avattavat ikkunat takaavat hyvän luonnollisen ilmanvaihdon.
Muuten, vuoden 1962 tuotantoa olevissa vaunuissa 164 ja 165 näyttäisivät tuulilasinpyyhkijöiden akselit tulevan tuulilasin läpi ja koneistot ovat näkyvillä etukojetaulun päällä. Kivan antiikkista!  :Smile:  Uudemmissa vuoden 1964 Manneissa 161-163 pyyhkijöiden akseli tulee tuulilasin alapuolelta etupellin läpi nykyaikaisesti. Näin toki myös vaunuissa 150-154.

----------


## ess

> Tänään (26.4.) Koskelan hallissa 150-154 ja 161-165. Eli vain vielä Saksassa oleva 166 puuttuu, muut näyttävät olevan käytettävissä. Tästä seuraakin jatkokysymys, että aiotaanko vaunuja vain makuuttaa Koskelassa, kun kesällä on tarkoitus käyttää manneja vain 7A:lla (ilmesesti vain 1 vuoro)?


Vuorojen ja myös siis tarvittavien vaunujen määrä on vähäisempi. Yritetään siis pärjätä niin pitkälle kuin mahdollista Bombardierin ja Valmetin kalustolla.

----------


## Jusa

> Vuorojen ja myös siis tarvittavien vaunujen määrä on vähäisempi. Yritetään siis pärjätä niin pitkälle kuin mahdollista Bombardierin ja Valmetin kalustolla.


Mitähän mainostajat siitä tykkää?

----------


## ratikkakuski

> .. onko vain uppiniskaisuutta pitää 160-sarja Koskelassa, vaikka Töölön linjolla niistä olisi *oikeasti* hyötyä


Vaunu tarvitsee myös servo-ohjaimeen perehdytetyn kuljettajan liikkuakseen..

Lisää keskustelua aiheesta täällä;

http://jlf.fi/f17/3447-pitkien-mannejen-sijoitukset/

----------


## MrArakawa

> Onko vain HKL:n uppiniskaisuutta pitää 160-sarja Koskelassa, vaikka Töölön linjolla niistä olisi *oikeasti* hyötyä, varsinkin kun p.a. kaupungin pitää taas kesäksi karsia vuorotarjontaa, vaikka matkustajat eivät "häviä" mihinkään?


Kyllä ne matkustajat häviävät, eritoten heinäkuussa. Kokemusteni perusteella  voitaisiin linjoja 4 ja 10 liikennöidä juhannuksen ja elokuun välisenä aikana aivan hyvin 10 minuutin vuorovälein kunhan myös yhteinen osuus Mannerheimintiellä olisi oikeaoppisesti tahdistettu. Eli ei siten, että nelkku ja kymppi painattavat peräkkäin, kuten nykyisin. Ellei ole jotain erityisiä tapahtumia, Töölön linjoilla on riittänyt hyvin istumapaikkoja jokaiselle heinäkuun aamu- ja iltaruuhkissa ainakin kahtena edellisenä kesänä 7-8 minuutin vuorovälillä, joten kiristämisen varaa on.

----------


## risukasa

30.4.2009 klo 12:56

LIVAssa on aamulla ollut lauantaiaikataulut sisässä. Nyt vika näyttää korjaantuneen, ainakin valtaosalla vuoroista LIVA toimii. Kolmosella on havaittu vanhaa reittidataa. Pysäkkinäytöt ovat vielä sekaisin, ainakaan 1/A:n vaunut eivät näy.

EDIT 13:29: Nyt näyttävät pysäkkinäytötkin toimivan.

----------


## hylje

Tänään ainakin vielä tuossa viiden maissa Hakaniemen pysäkkinäytöt (ainakin Karhupuiston suunnalta etelään) näyttivät mitä sattuu. 3B saapui kyllä vaikka näytön mukaan olisi vielä kuusi minuuttia mennyt.

----------


## risukasa

Kolmosen ja kutosen livaongelmat jatkuivat tosiaan aika pitkään eilen. Kolmosen poikkeusreitti viidestä eteenpäin varmasti myös sekoitti pysäkkien aikatauluennusteet.

----------

